# Networking night 16th of November 2016



## APIC (Oct 18, 2016)

Are you looking for an opportunity to improve your career and development personal growth ?

APIC is pleased to invite you to our special event on 16th November 2016 at 5.30pm wherein we have an invited Mr. Peter Millard, an expert Business advisor and Executive coach to give an expert talk on "Step up your Career".

APIC has developed a '12 unit intensive MBA and MBPM program' for the domestic students that will be rolled out soon. We are aware that many of you are interested in pursuing higher qualifications to enhance your business management capabilities and gain career growth.There will be many surprises on offer including a chance to win $7000 and $5000 scholarship based on referral tickets. Besides having drinks and nibbles,you will have an opportunity to know more about this program and its content and also networking with various eminent people including potential students,agents, referees and industry partners.

If you are interested in participating in this rewarding event, please contact me for more information at [email protected] or call me on 02931 88 111


----------



## APIC (Oct 18, 2016)

yogamylove said:


> "We are aware that many of you are interested in pursuing higher qualifications to enhance your business management capabilities and gain career growth.There will be many surprises on offer including a chance to win $7000 and $5000 scholarship based on referral tickets"
> verry good


Hi Sir/Madam,
it was exciting that you show your interest with our event. We will have networking night tomorrow from 17:00. I am wondering if you are able to make it. If you are interested, please provide me your email address and i will forward you the invitation.
Regards,
Victor


----------

